# dave 2013 and 2014 f5, and fc



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

are all three of these frames the same?

looks like the 13 and 14 are, i was just wondering if there were any changes to the uhc mmc monocoque from year to year, a. and b, if i were interested in effectively building up an f5 with say, a 105 group, aluminum felt 6061 bars, and like, an easton wheelset, would the fc be the "stock" frameset for the f5 configuration? i think i get that fc is the replacement frame for f5 through like, f3, just wondering if there are any differences at all in terms of the actual footprint. thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> are all three of these frames the same?
> 
> looks like the 13 and 14 are, i was just wondering if there were any changes to the uhc mmc monocoque from year to year, a. and b, if i were interested in effectively building up an f5 with say, a 105 group, aluminum felt 6061 bars, and like, an easton wheelset, would the fc be the "stock" frameset for the f5 configuration? i think i get that fc is the replacement frame for f5 through like, f3, just wondering if there are any differences at all in terms of the actual footprint. thanks


They are not all the same. The FC is a lighter frameset and uses internal electronic cable routing. The 2014 FC has a special Shimano Di2 e-tube cable routing design that we used for the F FRD and Argos team bikes that has been added along with the conventional Di2 and EPS and bolt-on mechanical routing.

There are other details that differentiate these models beyond the cable routing that have minor differences. If you have the option, get the FC over the F4 and F5.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> They are not all the same. The FC is a lighter frameset and uses internal electronic cable routing. The 2014 FC has a special Shimano Di2 e-tube cable routing design that we used for the F FRD and Argos team bikes that has been added along with the conventional Di2 and EPS and bolt-on mechanical routing.
> 
> There are other details that differentiate these models beyond the cable routing that have minor differences. If you have the option, get the FC over the F4 and F5.
> 
> -SD


so is there a straight up f5 replacement frame? or, alternatively, is there any way to purchase the frame stand alone? thanks

a


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> so is there a straight up f5 replacement frame? or, alternatively, is there any way to purchase the frame stand alone? thanks
> 
> a


If you were to get an F5 frame replaced under VIP, crash replacement or warranty you would most likely get an FC if the service was conducted outside of North America, Germany, or the UK. It may be possible that some of our distributors have F5 frames in customer service inventory but not available for sale. I don't know the inventory and dealer support plans for every country that sells Felt.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you were to get an F5 frame replaced under VIP, crash replacement or warranty you would most likely get an FC if the service was conduced outside of North America, Germany, or the UK. It may be possible that some of our distributors have F5 frames in customer service inventory but not available for sale. I don't know the inventory and dealer support plans for every country that sells Felt.
> 
> -SD


got it. 

i think its time to buy an f5. thanks man, you're the best, i don't care what ANYBODY says. ha ha

if you're in nyc in the spring hmu, we can spin around central or up 9W, lunch on me. felt rocks. thanks again for the advice b cool....

1


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> got it.
> 
> i think its time to buy an f5. thanks man, you're the best, i don't care what ANYBODY says. ha ha
> 
> ...


Good luck with your purchase, let me know if you need any help tracking one down. I don't have any plans to get to NYC any time soon. Our USA sales office is in Buffalo and I'm flying to Germany thru Newark in Feb and May. If my plans can include a detour through the city I'll hit you up for a bagel, brew, and bike ride!

-SD


----------



## krankenstein (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> They are not all the same. The FC is a lighter frameset and uses internal electronic cable routing. The 2014 FC has a special Shimano Di2 e-tube cable routing design that we used for the F FRD and Argos team bikes that has been added along with the conventional Di2 and EPS and bolt-on mechanical routing.
> 
> There are other details that differentiate these models beyond the cable routing that have minor differences. If you have the option, get the FC over the F4 and F5.
> 
> -SD


Hi Dave,

How do the special e-tube routing differ from the conventional Di2 routing? And is this on 2013 F1 frames? How about the 2014 F2? Thanks for your input on the forum.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

krankenstein said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> How do the special e-tube routing differ from the conventional Di2 routing? And is this on 2013 F1 frames? How about the 2014 F2? Thanks for your input on the forum.


The smaller plug and hole requirements allowed us to move the entry to the rear brake cable stop just behind the head tube and the exit to the back of the top of the rear drive side dropout.

Older Di2 and EPS routing enters the bottom of the downtube and exits the bottom of the chainstay before the dropout.

2013 does not use this design
2014 F2 has the e-tube routing because it is so equipped. it can be converted to mechanical shifting if desired.
2014 F FRD cannot be converted to mechanical shifting.


-SD


----------



## krankenstein (Sep 12, 2006)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The smaller plug and hole requirements allowed us to move the entry to the rear brake cable stop just behind the head tube and the exit to the back of the top of the rear drive side dropout.
> 
> Older Di2 and EPS routing enters the bottom of the downtube and exits the bottom of the chainstay before the dropout.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Are the 2014 F2 frame the same as the 2014 FC? If not, how much weight and stiffness difference between the two? And what is the weight of 2014 F2 frame and of the 2013 F1 frame? I understand you may be reluctant to give exact weight, but approx. for 54cm frame would be great, thanks.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

krankenstein said:


> Thanks. Are the 2014 F2 frame the same as the 2014 FC? If not, how much weight and stiffness difference between the two? And what is the weight of 2014 F2 frame and of the 2013 F1 frame? I understand you may be reluctant to give exact weight, but approx. for 54cm frame would be great, thanks.


No, the F2 uses a different carbon material and a carbon BB shell.
The stiffness is the same, the F2 is about 5% lighter.
2014 F2 is about 5% heavier than 2013 F1.

-SD


----------

